# 2019 Switzerland



## jagmanx (May 21, 2020)

2019 Switzerland
					

2019 Switzerland album hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



Considered expensive but many cheap or free overnights ! We spent over 3 weeks had 1 expensive camp but only spent £208 (ave £8) on camps ! Plus the vignette £30. It is lovely/beautiful ! We managed many of the high passes, Grimsel, St Gotthard & San Bernadino being the best! All in our 6.6m coachbuilt.
Rivers of Interest..The Rhone, the Aare which flows into the Rhine. And the two main Rhine feeders. We also visited Rheinfels !


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 21, 2020)

Thanks for taking the time to put posts and pics up. Mountains look stunning.


----------



## mossypossy (May 22, 2020)

We have had 3 trips to Switzerland in summer, each a month long....sans motorhome.
The Valais is spectacular and almost devoid of tourists.
Hopefully returning for September this year.


----------



## jagmanx (May 22, 2020)

Yes I recall you posting before.
We enjoyed all the regions we toured and may well return at some stage. Advantages of no Motorhome = easier parking !


----------



## barryd (May 22, 2020)

Ah such happy memories.  I love Switzerland.  Thanks for the pics.  It truly is a stunning country.  My favourite was the Jungfrau Valley but its all pretty awesome. 

I did a blog and some photos of our visit, ages ago now.  Hank the Tank in Switzerland


----------



## jagmanx (May 22, 2020)

Thanks will look at hank later


----------



## jagmanx (May 22, 2020)

I first went to Switzerland on a "school trip" at Easter.
The teacher who organised it would book with a travel company who organised the coach (50 seater) etc and the Hotel.
It was a weeklong trip.
We stayed at Wilderswil Hotel Schonbuhl.
So Stechelberg and Piz Gloria..Gobsmacked !
also Kandersteg Lucerne (Pilatus) Transport Museum. To Thun on a steamer.
I was fortunate to go on many trips to Innsbruck Momtreux and The Rhiine Gorge aall several times

I will (for me) dig out some old photos for scanning. The Mountain photos wer tken on a film bamera with a zoom lens and just recently (lockdown) digiitised !


----------



## Fisherman (May 22, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> 2019 Switzerland
> 
> 
> 2019 Switzerland album hosted in ImgBB
> ...



Fantastic Jagmax stunning shots from some stunning places.
wish we were there, cheers and thank you for sharing them.


----------



## SquirrellCook (May 23, 2020)

The mountain passes can be fun in a bigger vehicle.

They even had Polar Bears!


----------



## mossypossy (May 24, 2020)

Took my Saabs.


----------



## jagmanx (May 24, 2020)

Very handy on the "dodgy passes"


----------

